# 410TC1 adsl beetel modem



## gooddaynaga (Mar 13, 2014)

hello guys,

I have a 512kbps (8am-10pm) and 2mbps (10pm to 8am ) connection.
i was wondering is there anyway we can crack the modem to remove the speed cap set by my ISP?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If you read the forum rules you may find your not allowed to ask this type of question.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

We can't assist you with your request, it's illegal and per Forum Rules, it's a No-No.

Thread Closed.


----------

